# How many micro pellets equal one regular sized pellet?



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

I am feeding Hikari Tropical Micro Pellets to one of my young bettas because he is having great difficulty with the regular size pellets (I've tried both Omega One and NLS) - he just can't get his mouth around the regular size pellet . . . . with the regular size pellet - I have been soaking them first - and then chopping them in half - but he still has difficulty with the size, and much of the pellet ends up sinking to the bottom of his tank (2.6 heated, filtered). He does like the frozen foods (bloodworms and brine shrimp) and does well with them. *My question is: how many micro pellets **equal one regular sized pellet?* I want to get this figured out now - because I have to go away in May - and I'm leaving my husband in charge - he will do a good job *IF *I leave him precise instructions (also - I know that feeding the frozen bloodworms and shrimp will be asking way too much of my husband) - so, as far as the pellets go - I want to nail down correct amounts now - so I will be ready - come May. I have just ordered NLS Growth formula - it should get here by around April 4th.

Thanks in advance,
Wendy KL


----------



## dragon54 (Mar 31, 2014)

depends on the brand but id say 2 most likely


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol I saw your other husband prep post... poor thing XD

It's always better to underestimate than overfeed


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah - I'm finding that the very very hardest thing about keeping fish - is leaving someone else in charge!!!! It makes having a dog a piece of cake.

Wendy KL


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I had to have my bf do some water changes for me a while back... *sigh* 
Left out water I'd conditioned that morning, left a sheet of directions... still got about a dozen calls.


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

Yikes!


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

The volume can be calculated from the formula of 4/3 x the constant pi x radius cubed. 

So a .5mm dia pellet will have a volume of .25 x .25 x .25 x pi (3.14) x 4/3 = .065 cc. A 1 mm dia pellet will have a volume .5x.5x.5x3.14x 4/3 = .5 cc. A 2.5 pellet will have a volume 1.25 x1.25x1.25 x 3.14 x 4/3 = 20 cc.

So you can specify the size of the pellet that you will need using that info. I suspect the size pellet that you tried to feed your guy was the 1 mm size so you could feed him .5 cc / .065 cc or approx. 8 .5 mm pellets for the same volume of food.

I know that sounds counterintuitive but the numbers don't lie.

I will welcome any correction to any of the above data.


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

VERY IMPRESSIVE! It's so interesting that you came up with this - because today I took a 1mm sized pellet and kept slicing it (with a razor) until the sliced pieces appeared to be the same size as the micro pellets - and I came up with the following: it takes approximately 8 micro pellets to equal one regular sized (1mm) pellet. So I find it really encouraging that we've come up with similar findings (your method being much more scientific). So - thanks!!!!

Wendy KL


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Wendy - That is definitely my way of doing math!! You can sit around with a pencil and paper, and figure something out, or you can just go and do it and find out the numbers that way. 

That's awesome that it came out to the same thing!!


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, I think most Beginners want to know *how much to feed* since the containers pellets come in state more than any Experienced "fish keeper" would even think about feeding. I know, I've been told about the "feed more, buy more" theory forum members say companies do, but it still can be confusing.

Some pellet containers state "feed as much as your betta can eat in 1 minute". Well, if your betta is really hungry or just plain loves to eat, that could be *a lot * of pellets! Heck, Hikari Bio-Gold pellets states "feed 5-10 pellets up to 3x daily pending on betta size". Golly, that sure seems like a lot of pellets for one betta! And, then, the thing about "betta size"? I thought there was basically only two sizes.......small (female), larger (male) and the rest of the size was in the fins. 

Anyway, use to feed Tetra Mini Betta Pellets and our boy had a hard time sucking them into his mouth and, since being a Beginner at the time, didn't give a thought about the ingredients. For being called "mini", these Tetra ones were quite big! After the Tetra brand, read some good recommendations about Hikari Bio-Gold, which are much smaller (micro size?). After a couple of weeks w/the Hikari, which he liked, read the ingredients of Omega One Buffet and switched to that. He goes after the Omega One like he did the Hikari.....quick! Omega One appears to be the same size pellet as Hikari, and like Hikari, *wasn't* very easy to pick up with my fingers! We now also have NLS Betta Forumla pellets and they appear to be twice the size of both Omega One and Hikari, but are smaller than Tetra. 

The NLS container states "1mm" for size whereas neither the Hikari or the Omega One pellets state a pellet size, but sure look like the "micro" size to me!

None of us want to underfeed or overfeed our beta's, but pellet size and feeding amount can be somewhat confusing. 

We feed our betta 4 pellets in the AM and 4 pellets in the PM. I fed him an extra one this AM b/c he looked like he would jump out of the aquarium and bite my hand off if I didn't........LOL. 

So, like the OP, are we feeding correctly?


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

WendyKL said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE! It's so interesting that you came up with this - because today I took a 1mm sized pellet and kept slicing it (with a razor) until the sliced pieces appeared to be the same size as the micro pellets - and I came up with the following: it takes approximately 8 micro pellets to equal one regular sized (1mm) pellet. So I find it really encouraging that we've come up with similar findings (your method being much more scientific). So - thanks!!!!
> 
> Wendy KL


You have extraordinary skill with a razor. I could never do this without drawing blood (mine). 

Your husband needs to be careful and not have you shave him LOL.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol!!!


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

This betta's name is Fire - he certainly is "holding my feet to the *fire*" in terms of trying to figure out what and how much to feed him. Today - just for the heck of it - I tried feeding Omega One betta buffet *flakes* (I never feed flakes to my other bettas) - well - he loved them - go figure!

Wendy KL


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Cody27 said:


> Yes, I think most Beginners want to know *how much to feed* since the containers pellets come in state more than any Experienced "fish keeper" would even think about feeding. I know, I've been told about the "feed more, buy more" theory forum members say companies do, but it still can be confusing.
> 
> Some pellet containers state "feed as much as your betta can eat in 1 minute". Well, if your betta is really hungry or just plain loves to eat, that could be *a lot *of pellets! Heck, Hikari Bio-Gold pellets states "feed 5-10 pellets up to 3x daily pending on betta size". Golly, that sure seems like a lot of pellets for one betta! And, then, the thing about "betta size"? I thought there was basically only two sizes.......small (female), larger (male) and the rest of the size was in the fins.
> 
> ...


If the size of the pellets you are feeding him is the 1 mm NLS, then you are feeding him 1 2.5 mm pellet every day. If he is thriving and active he is getting enough food for him. I may sound like an old (I am) grouch but if you don't take into account the size of the pellets you really don't know how much you are feeding your guy. 

Putting it into a more practical perspective if you went into the grocery and checked the prices of a container of coffee and found that one was $5.00 and the other was $7.50 you would most likely buy the cheaper one. If you checked and found that the price of the $5.00 one was $0.31 a lb and the other was $0.23 a lb which would you buy?


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently we are feeding total of 8 pellets daily (4 AM/4 PM) of Omega One Buffet. Is that too much? He looks like he is doing fine. When we were feeding Hikari Bio-Gold pellets, we were giving him 10 daily (5 AM/ 5 PM), but decided to cut back when we started the Omega One. Both the Hikari and the Omega are so tiny that I can barely pick one up out of the container! The NLS pellets do look bigger, so, when we feed him those, we can cut back a pellet or two. 

Heck, neither of us know what a 1 mm size is, other than reading the word "micro".

So many people feed different amounts that it's really hard to ask for a recommendation.



FirstBetta said:


> If the size of the pellets you are feeding him is the 1 mm NLS, then you are feeding him 1 2.5 mm pellet every day. If he is thriving and active he is getting enough food for him. I may sound like an old (I am) grouch but if you don't take into account the size of the pellets you really don't know how much you are feeding your guy.
> 
> Putting it into a more practical perspective if you went into the grocery and checked the prices of a container of coffee and found that one was $5.00 and the other was $7.50 you would most likely buy the cheaper one. If you checked and found that the price of the $5.00 one was $0.31 a lb and the other was $0.23 a lb which would you buy?


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

NLS foods list the size on the top of the label on each type.


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

This morning, for the first time, I fed him the NLS Betta Formula pellets that says 1mm on the label on the bottom of the jar. I gave him 3 and watched him eat each one w/no hesitation. Now, this could be because he was hungry from "fasting" yesterday. Anyway, when we fed the Omega One, I gave him 4 pellets. 
I showed my wife the size difference between an Omega One Buffet pellet and a NLS Betta Formula pellet........NLS is about twice the size that of an Omega One. We both decided to cut back on one pellet and only give him 3 of the NLS, due to it's size. *BUT*, he is looking for more/still hungry! Like I stated above, this could be due to "fasting" him yesterday. 

There is no size stated on either the Hikari Bio-Gold pellet container, that we've fed before, or the Omega One Buffet pellet container, that we were feeding until we got the NLS in the mail. 

I've stated this before, but will state it again: A lot of experienced "fish keepers" feed different amounts and different times. Some feed once a day while others feed twice a day. Some folks recommend feeding twice a day for digestive purposes. On the Hikari Bio-Gold package it says to feed 3 to 5 pellets 3 times daily. Now, that would be a LOT of pellets, wouldn't it???? Omega One Buffet states 3 times daily, but no amount given. Omega One and NLS state on their label's "give only as many pellets as can be eaten in 1 minute" Well, it takes our betta about 15 seconds to eat 1 pellet........so, following label recommendations, that would be 4 pellets twice a day. But, the NLS is bigger than the Omega One, so that's why we only fed 3 this AM. 

None of us want fat/unhealthy beta's, but if we (Newbie's/Beginners) followed what pellet packages/containers say, is that what we'd have? 

I have read a number of Threads from Newbie's/Beginners asking about "how many per feeding" and "how many times daily". For some, it can be (and is) confusing! We all want to do the right thing!!



FirstBetta said:


> NLS foods list the size on the top of the label on each type.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There's no right answer. There will never be a consensus. 

I feed mine 1 mm NLS pellets once a day but have never counted how many they get. At least 10 if I had to guess. I know they eat as much as they can. Are they fat and unhealthy?


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

Jaysee I think that you hit on the essential question - how to tell if a betta is fat or not. I think we are all afraid of the bloat issue as well - so pinning down the EXACT amount to feed gets very tricky. I presently own five betta. One of my betta's is at least twice the size of my smallest - so obviously - these two bettas get different amounts of food. BTW - your bettas look great!

Wendy KL


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

And Jaysee - are you using IAL in your betta tanks - curious. I've started using IAL and oak leaves in my tank with my tail biter - since I started with the leaves - no more tail biting (knock on wood).

Wendy KL


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would certainly be concerned about bloat if I fed crappy food. But with the NLS, bloat is never a concern.

For example, hikari betta food has wheat, soy, rice, potato, corn, wheat again, yeast, and wheat listed a third time. I can see all that clogging up the pipes....

And thank you 

And no I don't use IAL or anything.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

It's gratifying to see people are understanding what they are feeding their pets. As jaysee says there will never be a consensus as to the amount (number) that should be fed. Would you like to be fed the amount your neighbor eats?


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

It still can be confusing, somewhat anyway, to a Beginner!

Jaysee: So, each of your beta's are eating approx. 10 pellets of NLS Betta Formula, per day and only one feeding per day........correct? 

We feed twice a day, as recommended by a member. He said that that is for digestive purposes. Heck, I don't know, but was doing it b/c I figured he knows more than I do, right now anyway. 

I'm finding out, by doing reading/research on different fish forums, members do want to help new people/Beginners, but so many of them do things differently AND that can be somewhat-to-a lot confusing to new fish people. And, I've read comments from these new people pertaining to that confusion! I guess if everyone in a forum done the same thing, it wouldn't be confusing, but that isn't going to happen!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ClassicRocker said:


> Jaysee: So, each of your beta's are eating approx. 10 pellets of NLS Betta Formula, per day and only one feeding per day........correct?



I don't know how many they actually eat, only what I put in. I'm sure the snails get some too. 

They get Thera A.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Do you know how many you put in or just pinch some in between two fingers and drop in? I pick up one out of the container, drop it in in front of him and watch him suck it up and eat it. I really want to know he's eating each pellet and not spitting it out. If I was just drop some into the tank and walk away, I wouldn't know if he got all of them or if some dropped to the gravel. He won't go to the gravel and get them and I know our Ghost Shrimp won't eat them b/c I've used a baster before to get a couple off of the gravel that he missed and they sunk too fast.



jaysee said:


> I don't know how many they actually eat, only what I put in. I'm sure the snails get some too.
> 
> They get Thera A.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I drop in a pinch and don't really pay much attention anymore. It's next to my 125 which is far more interesting to watch feed. I have sand - they eat off the bottom so falling through the cracks is a concern. If I had gravel I probably would not feed as much food at one time.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's a clear profile pic - put my phone in the tank


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My back glass hadn't been scraped in quite a while - it's not the water that's green


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

ClassicRocker said:


> It still can be confusing, somewhat anyway, to a Beginner!
> 
> Jaysee: So, each of your beta's are eating approx. 10 pellets of NLS Betta Formula, per day and only one feeding per day........correct?
> 
> ...


I got an Omega One Betta food when I was looking for the Betta Pro food. Omega one very kindly put a tiny spoon/scoop in the container. I just fill a portion of the bowl with the .5mm NLS pellets and/or the Omega One pellets and dump them in the tanks. The firsrt few times my guys were fed they were kinda leary of the food. Now theyr spot me coming to feed them after the tank light comes on. The newest guy will come flying across the tank to get the food if he missed me walking up.

I occasionally feed them frozen bloodworms one at a time with tweezers. The worm goes down the gullet real fast. If I don't drop it fast enough they hit the tweezers. The impact is big considering the size ot the fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

So I counted tonight, 25 1 mm pellets in a pinch.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

That's for 1 betta and some snails in one tank ??? Now THAT sure seems like a lot !! Your beta's don't look overweight, that's for sure, but still that's a LOT of pellets.....from what I've read and researched about online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, it's a LOT more than others, and yet it's never bloated or constipated and isn't fat. Even I was surprised, since I guessed it was something like 10.


----------



## Cody27 (Feb 18, 2014)

After reading part of your posting, I had to post this:

Sort of funny.......my wife loves to look at our betta (Stormy) and the aquarium, but other than that, the feeding, cleaning and w/c are left up to me. And, that's absolutely fine with me. I'm retired, but she is still working a full-time job (for a few more years anyway). After that, she will have the "kick-back lifestyle" like I do. Only thing is, my lifestyle isn't so "kick-back" when running errands, cleaning our apartment, doing laundry, etc. INCLUDING taking care of our Stormy boy. When I need something for the aquarium, such as the new light we bought last night, I simply explain the reason for buying and that's it. Nothing to worry about, the most expensive thing we've bought so far is the aquarium itself! 

Now, back to the topic. 



WendyKL said:


> I am feeding Hikari Tropical Micro Pellets to one of my young bettas because he is having great difficulty with the regular size pellets (I've tried both Omega One and NLS) - he just can't get his mouth around the regular size pellet . . . . with the regular size pellet - I have been soaking them first - and then chopping them in half - but he still has difficulty with the size, and much of the pellet ends up sinking to the bottom of his tank (2.6 heated, filtered). He does like the frozen foods (bloodworms and brine shrimp) and does well with them. *My question is: how many micro pellets **equal one regular sized pellet?* I want to get this figured out now - because I have to go away in May - and I'm leaving my husband in charge - he will do a good job *IF *I leave him precise instructions (also - I know that feeding the frozen bloodworms and shrimp will be asking way too much of my husband) - so, as far as the pellets go - I want to nail down correct amounts now - so I will be ready - come May. I have just ordered NLS Growth formula - it should get here by around April 4th.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Wendy KL


----------

